# 9 week old boxer pup looking for a forever home



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

*The lovely TJ is looking for a forever home 
He is a stunning black brindle with a white chest .
This boy is a typical bouncy pup that loves ppl and wants to play he would love to be in an active home where people are willing to give him training lots of love and attention .
Tj is living with both males n females at the mo and is great with them.
He is so young and really would love to be in a forever home of his own 
this boy is stunning he really is:001_wub:
*
*will add pic as soon as i know how to lol x
for more info please inbox myself or http://www.k9-ctu.com/userimages/forum.htm*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> *The lovely TJ is looking for a forever home
> He is a stunning black brindle with a white chest .
> This boy is a typical bouncy pup that loves ppl and wants to play he would love to be in an active home where people are willing to give him training lots of love and attention .
> Tj is living with both males n females at the mo and is great with them.
> ...


Have you thought of speaking to boxer rescue, assuming its just to re-home him and not just to sell him to a prospective purchaser.

Home counties boxer welfare 01525 240288 or 01747 822345.
Boxer Dog Northern Rescue Northern England 07917480072.

If these do not cover your area I should think they may be able to suggest boxer rescue which does. They may even have suitable vetted home already
or a waiting list. As they are breed specific and know their breeds they are usually very selective where the dogs go and thorougly make sure the the homes are suitable. Just a suggestion that may help.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Have you thought of speaking to boxer rescue, assuming its just to re-home him and not just to sell him to a prospective purchaser.
> 
> Home counties boxer welfare 01525 240288 or 01747 822345.
> Boxer Dog Northern Rescue Northern England 07917480072.
> ...


I think they are a rescue hun looking at the username


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I think they are a rescue hun looking at the username


So they are, never mind might be a suggestion, Ive known breed rescues to work with other rescues, or at least assist, so might be handy.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you we have him on the Boxer Rescue Liverpool face book page we are trying hard to get him him asap as he is just so yummy and really needs a family of his own  thank you so much again tho xxx :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

He sounds adorable, get pics up asap


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

im not sure how to :


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Are there pics of him online?If so I could put one up here for you if you wish.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah there is on my face book page are you on face book ?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes i have a fb profile


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

will pm you  x 
thank you x


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

OK

And no problem, anything to hopefully help him find a forever home :thumbup:


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

be warned he is LUSH such a handsome boy :001_wub:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Also tempted to see him


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here he is............ (WARNING!!!!! he is a cutie)


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

my self and TJ thank you for posting him  x


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

He is well cute 
Look at his little face


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

just wants he own forever home now bless him such a sweetie x :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh he is a stunner, hope he gets a forever home soon x


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks so do we just a baby bless him needs to be in a home asap to start his new life


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

If I didn't already have a little tornado here I would have been interested. 
Am sure he'll be snapped up soon x


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

How come he is in rescue care?


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

unwanted, unclaimed...
running the streets
rescued by a bin man


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh what a dreadful start for the poor mite


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor little love, he is such a sweety too. I hope you soon find him a forever home, he certainly deserves it.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

How could anyone not want him

I would if I had the space and time for him . Hope he gets a new loving home soon


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

He was found dumped on the streets (I have had a chat with the OP). Due to his age it's possible he was a member of a litter that could not be sold, so ended up on the streets.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Shame they can not trace the breeder. I am sure they would want him back or is he just the one they could not home


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Shame they can not trace the breeder. I am sure they would want him back or is he just the one they could not home


It is thought he was the one unsold puppy of a litter, so seeing as he could not be sold, the breeder dumped him. Sure the OP will give more details.

He is in Cambridgeshire for anyone who wishes to know.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> It is thought he was the one unsold puppy of a litter, so seeing as he could not be sold, the breeder dumped him. Sure the OP will give more details.
> 
> He is in Cambridgeshire for anyone who wishes to know.


Thanks Jamie its really sad for this boy he could have been the last left of a litter or he might have been a homed pup that someone just didnt want anymore 
we just really dont know he was taken to the dog warden where he waited his time to see if his owners would come for him but they didnt 
i really cant believe anyone would not want him he is just the sweetest boy ever so friendly and loving.
But lucky for him Walkerscreek rescue have taken him in and shown him love and some yummy food 
and he is now ready to find a loving forever mummy and daddy 
he is in cambridgeshire a home check will be needed for this yummy boy 
please contact myself or the rescue if you would like more info


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Oh bless him.....he so needs "mummy" cuddles.....such a shame theres no room at our inn (3 boxers is a squeeze so 4 would mean a bigger house:confused1
I hope he finds a forever home soon.....please keep us updated x


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

will keep you all updated 
not no calls yet for this lovely boy


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww he is so gorgeous...how can anyone just dump an animal let alone a baby like him...

Hope he finds a loving forever home soon


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

FINGERS CROSSED Tj has a home check for his forever home today 
if all goes well he can go later today !!!:thumbup:


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

:thumbup:Great news......been thinking of this poor little mite all night....hope all goes well for the little man x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> FINGERS CROSSED Tj has a home check for his forever home today
> if all goes well he can go later today !!!:thumbup:


Fantastic news!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
sadly the lady does not want him any more so poor TJ is still looking im so so so so shocked he is still looking !


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no..i was just typing how glad i was to see he had found a home & cross posted. Why has she suddenly decided she doesn`t want him??? Strange


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> sadly the lady does not want him any more so poor TJ is still looking im so so so so shocked he is still looking !


Awh that's a real shame


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Bless him  Hope he gets his special home soon x, post more pics of the beautiful lad


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

i have a friend who has a boxer & was thinking of getting another pup...i have been showing her the pic to try to convince her to think of him


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> unwanted, unclaimed...
> running the streets
> rescued by a bin man


thats awful. poor lil man. hope he finds a forever home soon.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE keep pushing for this boy he is to amazing to be left in rescue and forgotten about bless him he needs his own family 
TJ sends hugs to you all for helping him  xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What a dissapointment, poor little lad. Is he in kennels at the moment or being fostered?


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

hi he is in foster with the rescue owner so he is happy but we would just love him to start his new life soon you know he had such a bad start in life it would make our day to find him a great home


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just to assist people who may stumble upon this thread -

You are based in Cambridgeshire, but how big an area would you consider for rehoming?


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

the rescue will re home anywhere in uk as long as you have a successful home check and are willing to pick the dog up


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> the rescue will re home anywhere in uk as long as you have a successful home check and are willing to pick the dog up


So why was I told I was too far away when we were chatting about him?


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

because hun i dont know any home checkers in your area and also you could not travel to sort paper work and collect him  if we can arrange a homecheck and you can come and get him thats great lets get things rolling


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Do not think living conditions are right at the moment to take a dog on because this flat is falling apart, see here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/145652-my-life-comedy.html

:lol:

I know you said me living in a flat would not stop me, but I think the above current situation might


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> hi he is in foster with the rescue owner so he is happy but we would just love him to start his new life soon you know he had such a bad start in life it would make our day to find him a great home


Im glad his in foster, at least he is getting, some socialisation and home life, still not quite as good as a forever loving home, but a lot better than kennels. I do hope your succesful soon.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

oh bless ya hun well later on when things are sorted we can then look into it if you like the rescue have many dogs waiting to come in so im sure we can find something thats just right for you 
untill then many hugs x x x 
i keep telling myself things can only get better lol xxx


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im glad his in foster, at least he is getting, some socialisation and home life, still not quite as good as a forever loving home, but a lot better than kennels. I do hope your succesful soon.


thank you xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope he finds somewhere real soon.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed for tj xxxx


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

Fingers crossed for my home check


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Poor little mite........im glad he's in a warm home though and not in kennels. Maybe the lady in question didnt realise Boxer pups arent little balls of fluff sleeping all day.....................they are spring loaded trouble makers....But great fun and quick learners so easy to train

Big hugs for TJ xx


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

mushymouth said:


> Fingers crossed for my home check


 im sure it will be fine hunx xxxx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

walkerscreek rescue rep said:


> im sure it will be fine hunx xxxx


Has this boy got a home yet ?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes he gets picked up tomorrow 
mushymouth is his new mum


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Yes he gets picked up tomorrow
> mushymouth is his new mum


Fantastic.  We need pictures as he grows


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

WELL HE IS NOW IN HIS FOREVER HOME AND WE CAN SEE HE IS GOING TO BE VERY MUCH LOVED:thumbup:
GOOD LUCK IN YOUR IN HOME BABY BOY XXX 
LOTS OF LOVE ALL AT WALKERSCREEK RESCUE :001_wub::biggrin:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats great news did the poster on here get him? x


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

Please can this thread now be closed and his new mummy can make him a new thread to show his fresh start !


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats great news did the poster on here get him? x


yes the lovely mushymouth is his new mummy x
so happy he has found such a lovely family xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad hes found his new home, Mushymouth has been keeping us updated all week, its great we can all continue to follow his progress too.


----------



## walkerscreek rescue rep (Feb 18, 2011)

please can this be closed x


----------

